# tinted black& white image..



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay it was digital tint but it takes a long time trust me.  I could do these in half the time If i still had good eyes..

Sorry terri but it's true






I could have taken some more time and got this right but Im only posting it here.  It has no real value to me.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 26, 2007)

wow, charlie, if i didn't know better, i'd say i'm looking at a 1900s postcard.


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2007)

I think you did a very good job, especially with the shawl. :thumbup: That had to be time consuming.

What is with the printing on the skirt?? :scratch:

And you know I'm always going to be a photo oils snob. :sillysmi:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 27, 2007)

I know terri and I wish I could still see well enough to do it that way.  By the way I cleaned up the small problems I had with the trees in the background.  another one of those do it and then do it right.

The printing is one of those happy accidents.  I double exposed it by accident.  Since it only effected her skirt I decided to use it anyway.

thanks Neil... I liked it had a lot of interesting things to try.  Fading the colors one at a time instead of the whole picture at once.  I still hate that you cant blend digital tints.


----------

